# Medical sites ?



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Hi ! Lost a few favourites,..........could anyone recommend the best medical sites they have used out there ?............

Appreciate any help


----------



## oldie (Sep 28, 2003)

Start here www.who.com


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Thx ! realise there's lots out there, just wondered if anyone had used or could recommend their favourite ?

Thx Anyway..........


----------



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

Ihave a ton of them but these are the three I depend on the most:

http://www.intelihealth.com/IH/ihtIH
http://www.lib.uiowa.edu/hardin/md/
http://medlineplus.gov/


----------



## angelize56 (Apr 17, 2002)

Hi Joe!!  How've you been? 

Here's my absolute favorite site:

http://www.stopgettingsick.com/

So are you still doing nursing? Finish schooling yet?  Take care! angel


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Hi Guys ......thx very much, just couldn't find the ones I wanted!  

Hi Angel.........nice to hear from you !

I'll PM you won't bore others with my details.....

Take Care !


----------



## Schnitzu (Jun 5, 2003)

http://www.webmd.com/


----------



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

Everything I have under Health:

BestDoctors.com Home Page - http://www.bestdoctors.com/en/default.htm 
Canadian Pharmacy, Inc - Online prescriptions, canadian pharmacies - http://www.canadianpharm.com/ 
CBS HealthWatch Home Page - http://cbs.medscape.com/homepage 
CDC West Nile Virus Home Page - Division of Vector-Borne Infectious Diseases (DVBID) - http://www.cdc.gov/ncidod/dvbid/westnile/index.htm 
Centers for Disease Control and Prevention - http://www.cdc.gov/ 
Childrens Growth Calculator - http://www.healthatoz.com/atoz/growthdiary/growthcalculators.asp 
DestinationRx - http://www.destinationrx.com/prescriptions/ 
Doctor's Guide- Global Edition - http://www.docguide.com/dgc.nsf/ge/Unregistered.User.545434 
Drug Price Search - http://www.canusahealth.com/drugdb/amsrxdrugdbsearch.html 
familydoctor.org - http://familydoctor.org/ 
Food and Drug Administration Home Page - http://www.fda.gov/default.htm 
Gannett News Service - http://content.gannettonline.com/gns/nursinghomes/index.html 
Hardin MD - Hardin Meta Directory of Internet Health Sources - http://www.lib.uiowa.edu/hardin/md/ 
HealthAtoZ.com Medical and health care resources for patients, their families, friends, health - http://www.healthatoz.com/ 
healthfinder® - your free guide to reliable health information - http://www.healthfinder.gov/ 
HealthSquare Women's Health and Prescription Drug Reference - http://www.healthsquare.com/drugmain.htm 
InteliHealth InteliHealth Home - http://www.intelihealth.com/IH/ihtIH 
InteliHealth Merriam-Webster Medical Dictionary - http://www.intelihealth.com/IH/ihtIH?t=9276&p=~br,IHW|~st,408|~r,WSIHW000|~b,*| 
JAMA - http://jama.ama-assn.org/ 
MayoClinic.com - http://www.mayohealth.org/home 
Medical Journals - WebMedLit - http://www.webmedlit.com/ 
MedicineNet.com, health and medical information written and reviewed by our board-certified phy - http://medicinenet.com/Script/Main/hp.asp 
MEDLINEplus Health Information from the National Library of Medicine - Home Page - http://medlineplus.gov/ 
MEDLINEplus Interactive Health Tutorials - http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/tutorial.html 
MEDLINEplus Medical Encyclopedia - http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/encyclopedia.html 
Medscape Health Home Page - http://health.medscape.com/homepage 
MSN Health - http://health.msn.com/ 
National Institutes of Health (NIH) - http://www.nih.gov/ 
Office of Generic Drugs - http://www.fda.gov/cder/ogd/ 
Prostate Cancer - http://cancernet.nci.nih.gov/wyntk_pubs/prostate.htm 
Providing leading edge non-invasive testing for cancer and heart disease. - http://vitalimaging.com/ 
RxUSA Terms and Conditions - http://www.rxusa.com/terms.htm 
Scorecard Home - http://www.scorecard.org/ 
The Health Library at Stanford - http://healthlibrary.stanford.edu/ 
The International Home Remedies Project - http://www.otan.dni.us/webfarm/emailproject/rem.htm 
THE MERCK MANUAL--Home Edition, Contents - http://www.merck.com/mrkshared/mmanual_home/contents.jsp 
usnews.com Health Best hospitals - http://www.usnews.com/usnews/nycu/health/hosptl/tophosp.htm 
WebMD - Sports and Fitness - http://my.webmd.com/sports?TO=Health - ROS&FROM=FOXNews&bannerID=hategym 
Welcome To RxList - http://www.rxlist.com/ 
Yahoo! Health - http://health.yahoo.com/


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Cheers !!


----------



## boyoh53 (Nov 28, 2002)

Hi joe, www.surgerydoor.co.uk

also www.netdoctor.co.uk

Sorry, also www.malehealth.co.uk


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Appreciated Boyoh


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

Deke, I was skimming the thread and passed your entries and thought I saw *DominatrixRx* - http://www.destinationrx.com/prescriptions/

Had me worried there for a minute


----------



## Guyzer (Jul 3, 2004)

Deke40 said:


> Everything I have under Health:


Yikes... Are you a doctor or a human that gets sick a lot?


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

steveblack said:


> Check this out.
> I bet it has the best price on the net. Delivery assured.


Interesting as a first post.
Probably spam, too.


----------



## DarqueMist (Jan 16, 2001)

steveblack said:


> I dont know about the first 1, but this aint no spam.
> Someone seeked help, and i helped him.
> 
> Thats it.


A person asked for help in finding medical sites.
You gave a link to a site trying to sell soma (a questionable mussel relaxant that is highly addictive, as well as being one of a fast growing number of prescription drugs that are being abused to get "high")

I'll agree with Stoner, looks like







so probably is.


----------



## Abby_Normal (Jan 5, 2007)

Rather than perusing several sites when I need info it is quicker usually to search with Google Scholar. I generally am looking for research/medical/nursing journals. Not sure if that's what you are looking for.


----------



## angelize56 (Apr 17, 2002)

Where'd steveblack go?


----------



## angelize56 (Apr 17, 2002)

Hey Joe...if you happen to read this...how the heck have you been over there in the U.K.? I hope you're still doing nursing...the job...not the other kind!  *HUGS*

Hiya Smilin' Jack!


----------

